# Needed quick....



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

I need to locate a rear brake backing plate for a 2006 Big Bear 400 4x4. I tried to buy one from Procaliber but the invoice said.....

*"The items in red below have been discontinued through the manufacturer."*​

Anyone have one or know where I can buy one. This is the part that the shoe's mount onto.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

No one?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

try cheapcycleparts??


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

sloboy said:


> try cheapcycleparts??


looking now


----------

